
Whole-animal connectomes of both Caenorhabditis elegans sexes - nabla9
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-019-1352-7
======
nabla9
Article describing this paper:

Scientists Have Finally Mapped The Entire Nervous System of a Model Organism
[https://www.sciencealert.com/scientists-have-mapped-out-
the-...](https://www.sciencealert.com/scientists-have-mapped-out-the-wiring-
of-a-complete-nervous-system-for-the-first-time)

